# Possible State Record Little Tunny and Mackrel for days



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 12, 2017)

The nearshore bite is incredible right now with a potential state record caught, a big king, snake kings and big spanish left and right.  I hope this continues a bit longer.  

The inshore is picky.  Having to look hard for fish and do a lot of moving and fishing new areas.  Mud minnows work guys, live shrimp is over rated.  

Hope everyone is enjoying this insane bite going on.  Have a great week folks.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 12, 2017)

Outstanding dude!!!!!
I hope the mackrals hang around for just 2 more weeks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 12, 2017)

How awesome! Man you don't know how jealous I am of those flounder. They're so frustrating. They beat me nearly every time I guess that's why I keep going after them. I need to fish the atlantic and stay out of Florida's Gulf


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 12, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Outstanding dude!!!!!
> I hope the mackrals hang around for just 2 more weeks!!!!!!!!!!!



I do too


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 12, 2017)

jeremyledford said:


> How awesome! Man you don't know how jealous I am of those flounder. They're so frustrating. They beat me nearly every time I guess that's why I keep going after them. I need to fish the atlantic and stay out of Florida's Gulf



Mud minnows brother


----------



## Riplukelee (Jul 12, 2017)

Brother I'm doing my dead level best to get out this weekend.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 12, 2017)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Mud minnows brother



Jig head or carolina rig? A veteran of the game told me that he believed the weight on a carolina rigged spooked a lot of the fish when dragging it over the flatties before they ever even saw the bait. What's your take on this? Do you think bull minnows are as good as mud minnows? I normally fish with gulp swimming mullet on a jighead.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Jul 13, 2017)

How far out is considered near shore. Reason I ask is cause sat will be in a 22ft bay boat. If it's enough boat to get to the fish I'd like to try it. What kind of bait and rigs?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 13, 2017)

jeremyledford said:


> Jig head or carolina rig? A veteran of the game told me that he believed the weight on a carolina rigged spooked a lot of the fish when dragging it over the flatties before they ever even saw the bait. What's your take on this? Do you think bull minnows are as good as mud minnows? I normally fish with gulp swimming mullet on a jighead.



I just put them under a popping cork.  If fish spook so easily, then why do we pop popping corks and erratically wok a top water to get a bite?  I have use white gulp swimming mullet when fishing without customers.  Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 13, 2017)

armyvet4583 said:


> How far out is considered near shore. Reason I ask is cause sat will be in a 22ft bay boat. If it's enough boat to get to the fish I'd like to try it. What kind of bait and rigs?



I fish a Skeeter 22ft bay boat.  It does just fine.  I will take customers 30 miles out in her and have had her out to 60 alone.  Don't recomend doing that by any means but it all has to do with the boat, captain and Mother Ocean above all else.    

I use a Crowder live bait trolling rod with TLD 15 spooled with 600yds of 25lb mono running about seven pounds of drag.  Then a stinger rig with live bait.


----------



## Redman54 (Jul 13, 2017)

Great job Capt. !


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 13, 2017)

jeremyledford said:


> Jig head or carolina rig? A veteran of the game told me that he believed the weight on a carolina rigged spooked a lot of the fish when dragging it over the flatties before they ever even saw the bait. What's your take on this? Do you think bull minnows are as good as mud minnows? I normally fish with gulp swimming mullet on a jighead.



My most successful flounder rig is a slip cork or popping cork using mud minnows. I'll set a slip cork depth just above bottom where it might even drag a little as the tide takes it. Its a great flat fish finder. Same with a popping cork. Toss it where it is near bottom and let the tide float it along the bank slope. If there is flounder there, you'll catch them. Pulling a jig with a grub bumping acros the bottom works great too, but I have had way more success with corks and live bait.


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 13, 2017)

Great job Capt!! Looks like you are killing it man!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 13, 2017)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> I fish a Skeeter 22ft bay boat.  It does just fine.  I will take customers 30 miles out in her and have had her out to 60 alone.  Don't recomend doing that by any means but it all has to do with the boat, captain and Mother Ocean above all else.
> 
> I use a Crowder live bait trolling rod with TLD 15 spooled with 600yds of 25lb mono running about seven pounds of drag.  Then a stinger rig with live bait.



Gotta love the skeeter. I have a 20 ft skeeter bay but haven't even had her out the pass yet. Thanks for the info and response Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 13, 2017)

jeremyledford said:


> Gotta love the skeeter. I have a 20 ft skeeter bay but haven't even had her out the pass yet. Thanks for the info and response Jimmy.



No problem brother. Ever around Tybee, come see me always good to meet skeeters guys


----------



## jeremyledford (Jul 13, 2017)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> No problem brother. Ever around Tybee, come see me always good to meet skeeters guys



For sure. Keep at 'em I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 14, 2017)

Hey man in that one pic of the cleanin table with all the spanish......is that 7 lady fish on the end? If so what do y'all do with them?


----------



## sea trout (Jul 14, 2017)

Any word on if y'all broke the record or not?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 15, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Any word on if y'all broke the record or not?




Will find out in September I think got a bigger one yesterday


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 15, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Hey man in that one pic of the cleanin table with all the spanish......is that 7 lady fish on the end? If so what do y'all do with them?



Customers wanted them. I know people make lady fish balls


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 28, 2017)

What is the weight of the LT, I actually have the current record caught this past May?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 28, 2017)

jasper181 said:


> What is the weight of the LT, I actually have the current record caught this past May?



I'm sure you'll retain it.  It wighed 25 but i didn't get the length and girth.  Was in a hurry for getting ready for the second trip of the day and honestly had no clue what I needed besides pictures and a certified scale.  The other folks weren't concerned with the paper work, but this kid was pumped up so I told him I'd turn it in and of course I screwed it up.  It's nice being able to see land and catch some trophy fish. Congrats sir/maam


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 29, 2017)

That's awesome, great fish for a young guy. I didn't even think about weighing mine, the guys I fish with was weighing our tournament fish and threw it on the scale just to see. One of good friends was there and works for the Dnr, he said this things a record we need to get it recorded! 



Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> I'm sure you'll retain it.  It wighed 25 but i didn't get the length and girth.  Was in a hurry for getting ready for the second trip of the day and honestly had no clue what I needed besides pictures and a certified scale.  The other folks weren't concerned with the paper work, but this kid was pumped up so I told him I'd turn it in and of course I screwed it up.  It's nice being able to see land and catch some trophy fish. Congrats sir/maam


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 30, 2017)

jasper181 said:


> That's awesome, great fish for a young guy. I didn't even think about weighing mine, the guys I fish with was weighing our tournament fish and threw it on the scale just to see. One of good friends was there and works for the Dnr, he said this things a record we need to get it recorded!



Cool story. I only mess with it if it's a kid, had to do it 3 times that week. I think it should be for kids. Too much ego in the fishing around here. I even heard one guy weighed a little tunny from the stream then put it on wtoc  hahahaha. Kid was upset when he didn't get it. He will receive a plaque and certificate though. All three did very well. 20lb test and 7 lbs of drag starting off. They had a ball. Their faces said it all and I love when kids catch fish


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 30, 2017)

The fish on WTOC may have been mine, my fishing buddys sent it to them just to mess with me because I didnt even want to record it. We were fishing in a bluewater tournament when I caught the fish. They thought it would be hilarious to have my picture with a dang trash fish. I tol;d them having the record form that fish is like being the fastest guy in the special olympics




Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Cool story. I only mess with it if it's a kid, had to do it 3 times that week. I think it should be for kids. Too much ego in the fishing around here. I even heard one guy weighed a little tunny from the stream then put it on wtoc  hahahaha. Kid was upset when he didn't get it. He will receive a plaque and certificate though. All three did very well. 20lb test and 7 lbs of drag starting off. They had a ball. Their faces said it all and I love when kids catch fish


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 30, 2017)

jasper181 said:


> The fish on WTOC may have been mine, my fishing buddys sent it to them just to mess with me because I didnt even want to record it. We were fishing in a bluewater tournament when I caught the fish. They thought it would be hilarious to have my picture with a dang trash fish. I tol;d them having the record form that fish is like being the fastest guy in the special olympics



I don't find it funny at all about the special Olympics comment. For those kids, participating at all is a win. I have a child with special needs, and if I were to catch you in public making a comment like that, you'd regret it rather quickly. You seem to be a real class act. Walk a mile in their shoes.  Special needs kids have enough challenges in life without low life's like you looking down on them.  I hope others detest this crap as much as I do.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 30, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> I don't find it funny at all about the special Olympics comment. For those kids, participating at all is a win. I have a child with special needs, and if I were to catch you in public making a comment like that, you'd regret it rather quickly. You seem to be a real class act. Walk a mile in their shoes.  Special needs kids have enough challenges in life without low life's like you looking down on them.  I hope others detest this crap as much as I do.



My nephew is non verbal autistic. Don't take it personally mizzipi. He's downing special needs people. Take it for what it's worth. 

On a lighter note we do dolphin tours for kids with special needs for free. Ussually autistic, downs etc. Instead of putting them on a big boat with lots of people we take them out and let them enjoy the water for about an hour or so. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 30, 2017)

Sounds good JL. Well look you up next time we're down that way. Would love to go fish with ya too.


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nobody is downing anyone, it was a joke. You want to threaten people over a joke, thats what is really sad.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 31, 2017)

jasper181 said:


> Nobody is downing anyone, it was a joke. You want to threaten people over a joke, thats what is really sad.



 Pretty weak of you to take this stance.  Not surprising, but really weak.


----------



## ssramage (Aug 31, 2017)

jasper181 said:


> Nobody is downing anyone, it was a joke. You want to threaten people over a joke, thats what is really sad.



No, what is really sad is a grown man joking about special needs children.

For future reference, the correct way to handle this situation would be to say something like:

"JB, you're totally right. I made a joke in poor taste and I apologize."


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 31, 2017)

ssramage said:


> No, what is really sad is a grown man joking about special needs children.
> 
> For future reference, the correct way to handle this situation would be to say something like:
> 
> "JB, you're totally right. I made a joke in poor taste and I apologize."



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This is good, sound advice no matter how it was intended.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 31, 2017)

No one is threatening pal, take that to the bank.   Would it be funny or a joke to wish upon you or your family that someone be stricken with cancer? Would it be  Just joking around to say it's funny that your grandma is in a nursing home bed ridden and needs someone to bathe her every day?  No, that's not a joke.  It's a  low life way to live life.   Plain and simple. Trash.  Folks.....please teach your kids better than this.


----------



## jtaylor (Aug 31, 2017)

jasper181 said:


> Nobody is downing anyone, it was a joke. You want to threaten people over a joke, thats what is really sad.



What's sad is your attitude. The joke sucked and your inability to walk it back is a true look at your character. I was involved with special olympics with my brother when he was alive. The effort it takes many of the kids to get there let alone participate is a struggle I pray you never know.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 31, 2017)

Something that strikes me as a little funny is the "record tunny" that you didn't care anything about.  But you went through the trouble of  a lot of pics, printed a form, filled out a form, measured and weighed fish on a certified scale then called wtoc for a trash fish.  And then wanted to one up a kid who caught one by telling the forum that you had the record and wanted know how big the kid's was in hopes that he wouldn't break your record.  Seems like a big tunny is a big deal to you after all, even at the expense of showing up a kid


----------



## BBaker (Sep 2, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Something that strikes me as a little funny is the "record tunny" that you didn't care anything about.  But you went through the trouble of  a lot of pics, printed a form, filled out a form, measured and weighed fish on a certified scale then called wtoc for a trash fish.  And then wanted to one up a kid who caught one by telling the forum that you had the record and wanted know how big the kid's was in hopes that he wouldn't break your record.  Seems like a big tunny is a big deal to you after all, even at the expense of showing up a kid



True.


----------

